# Omega Seamaster 120m Chronograph



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

After posting to the Friday thread, I realized I never posted a set of photos here. I stand corrected!










The mesh is perfect for this watch. I've tried the bracelet and it just doesn't stand up, nor is it as comfortable. The blunt minute hand bothered me until I remembered this chrono was rated to be used under water: the large minute chrono counter (orange tip) and the large white seconds are your hands for timing the dive, the 'regular' hour and minute hands are for the much more mundane task of telling the time of day



























The case is large but well-contoured. Other than the weigth which surely would bother a lot of folks, it's quite comfortable.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

The back is fairly boring, but typical for this era. I would have liked to have seen the standard 'Pro' back (ribbed to reduce motion on a wetsuit).










While the lume has aged wonderfully on the dial, I'm bothered by a faint irregular irregularity in the chrono movement seen here in the time lapse photos. This has persisted even after servicing, not sure if it characteristic of the movement or indicative of a broken/slipped tooth.



















Of course it's not visible to the unaided eye and the beauty of this fine piece mroe than makes up for it. It is one watch I can truly say I've enjoyed more every time I've strapped it on - I just don't get tired of photographing it!









PS - this is not a Griff-phoria review. I've had the watch for 4 months now  Moreover, I've already bought a second one. It was a great deal that I just couldn't pass up, though not in as good nick as this one.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Lovely watch with a great movement - I nearly went for one of these recently but bottled out - not sure about huge size!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That is one big beast not to sure who would win if it got into a fight with a tuna can. Great picture of the watch by the way


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A very interesting watch, looks like you could drive a tank over it, and great photo`s, well done Colin


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Yep: your best Seamster yet IMO


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

A lume shot:


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

And with the SMP1000:


----------

